# any of u guys showing up at waterfest???



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

picture of your car...


----------



## NJTT225 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yah i'll be there i have no idea how to post a pic of my TT ... Its black with black axis crux wheels and much more plate is usy48n


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (NJTT225)*

h20 for me..


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

might show up. just bought my tt so no recent pics right now.
just a stubby and B&B catback exhaust for now...


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: any of u guys showing up at waterfest??? (bklnstunt718)*

Ill be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be there so will my tt hopefully







it's in the shop! just terrible


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

most likely i'll be there and trying to come up with the rest of the dough to get apr chipped while i'm there. i'll post a pic later


----------



## brat2 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: any of u guys showing up at waterfest??? (bklnstunt718)*

where is waterfest anyways? How much is it to get apr chipped wile there?


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: any of u guys showing up at waterfest??? (brat2)*

ya ill be there, that is if they let me over the border. i do have a checkered past


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: any of u guys showing up at waterfest??? (13_Ronin_13)*

not a guy but i am a girl and i am going








i only have ****ty cell phone picks right now.....but I am going to a car G2G on sunday so after that I will throw up some pics








if everything is done on her then I will be showing if not.....then we will just probably park in the show area, but not really show. 


_Modified by Minibabe at 7:33 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

what day is it? next weekend?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_what day is it? next weekend?

its both days and its at english town NJ


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

you know we need some rolling shots of those wheels!


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

wow looks like the TT game is steep this year








fu*kin up TT world http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^ha ha


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

hey Minibabe you got any pics of yourself and your whip. i wanna see if you wanna run it! nutthing sexier then a hot babe that can drive. lol







hope fully i'll see you there


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

I'l be up there for the show, TT is pretty much stock though


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (Malant)*

ill be the one with stock rims and lowered... curbed stock rims







i hate PO's that are asian city drivers


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (tolovevwistohatevw)*


----------



## NJTT225 (Jun 8, 2009)

What day are you guys going???


----------



## zephyr893 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: any of u guys showing up at waterfest??? (bklnstunt718)*

I'm a TT chick as well, and I'll most likely be going. This will be my second year. I don't show, but I do enjoy being around all the gear!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (tolovevwistohatevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tolovevwistohatevw* »_ill be the one with stock rims and lowered... curbed stock rims







i hate PO's that are asian city drivers

we have the same past!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

Here is a pic of my car from the other day - I just got a new puppy and now I am not sure if I am taking the tt or not. If I take the puppy I will be rocking my mk4 jetta.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

to show the car do we have to register it earlier or anything?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

I was gonna hit it on Sunday but it's not looking good for me,
we'll see but I'm betting against it.
for those making the trip, get pics and post here
or at least link it here so we can enjoy the fun.
it's usually a fun time, sorry I'm most likely missing it.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (exboy99)*

no problem


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

i'll be showin on sunday.


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep I'm comming!


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re:*

Ill b there wit an 02 180Q sittin on some TSW Snettertons eurojet cat-back n stock height 
Monster Truck Status!!
TT FTW


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Audi Boy TT)*

I'm not going.... family is having a lobsterfest.....
so that's where I'll be, but I'll be thinking... e'town woulda been fun.
Have an awesome time everyone
good luck to those showing
and get some good pix.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

02tt225 - is that a stock bottom center grill? If so, which model was it stock on?


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

im going but im probably not going to bring my TT. im going to go with my younger bro and his a4. he signed up for saturday i think


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_hey Minibabe you got any pics of yourself and your whip. i wanna see if you wanna run it! nutthing sexier then a hot babe that can drive. lol







hope fully i'll see you there 

lol


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re:*

^pure stupidity.....just my opinion though


----------



## zephyr893 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re:*

This is my baby...


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^ LOWERRRR ITT!! looks like its floating


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Anyone have TT shots FROM waterfest


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gls:maverick* »_Anyone have TT shots FROM waterfest

x2


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*

Here's some of the TT's I saw at Waterfest:
Starting with mine:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

good to see that you still have your tt!! last time i talked to you u weren't sure if u wanted to keep her. my car wasn't done so i didn't go to the show.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_good to see that you still have your tt!! last time i talked to you u weren't sure if u wanted to keep her. my car wasn't done so i didn't go to the show.










Hey man! Good to see you're still around too. You should come out to the Castle in Chester on Thursday night if you can. A bunch of people have been meeting up around 8ish til 11:00 or so.
What wasnt done with your car? Something wrong with it?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i got a gt3076r in there now!! yea so sweet but rite now it's getting rods installed that's why i didn't make it too water fest. and a new clutch. should be done next week. should have been done by the end of this week but doesn't look promising. u guys met up every week?


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OH! Nice. Wasn't fast enough for you....huh? 
Yeah been meeting up there every week for the past 2 months. Getting some pretty decent turn out!


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

bvgoosedd, what exhaust mani are using i have a gt3071R. i have a used ATP one but i really want the eurojet topmount, just cuz it looks so bad ass..
think ill have any clearence issues with a top mount?
I had a great time Waterfest and met so many wicked TT owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif here's a couple pics from the show and drive down. 

















and one of me giving her a little wipe..










_Modified by 13_Ronin_13 at 4:31 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i had nooo clue u were running a 30 or else i would of ask to see how it looks....heheh


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

it's not in there yet im powdercoating and ceramic coating everything first so it's taking a bit to do.
hopefully get it started in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (13_Ronin_13)*

car looks good with that votex kit


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

thanks








u ever around waterloo or the cambridge meets ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (13_Ronin_13)*

naw not really. when I'm visiting (cambridge where my folks live) I'm usually just there on weekends... Do you go?


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (13_Ronin_13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13_Ronin_13* »_
I had a great time Waterfest and met so many wicked TT owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif here's a couple pics from the show and drive down. 
_Modified by 13_Ronin_13 at 4:31 PM 7-23-2009_









WOW








can we get some specs on the suspension, wheel size and spacers ??
I love the lip on that thing !


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (-TT-)*

Other then the ones pictured i count two more , mine and the dual tone coupe at one of the vendors .. other than the TT events this is the most i have ever seen in one area


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i got the one that came with ctsturbo's kit. it is top mounted. no clearence issues here. i do want to put a blanket on mine. hood gets od hot. sexi car by the way. def loving it. i haven't done anything to my car as far as looks but tinted the windows. what are you runing 1/4 mile? whp?? i have no clue what i'am gonna be running. i hope over 350awhp. i'll be upset if i don't hit that. and i wanna run high 11's low 12's.


----------

